# CPU geht wegen internem Fehler in Stop



## oliver2306 (7 November 2006)

Hallo. Ich habe da im moment ein Problem woraus ich mir nicht so richtig einen Reim machen kann. Ich habe eine Pumpstation mit 4 Pumpen die über Simocodes DPs im Stern-Dreick geschaltet werden. Die Steuerung besteht also aus folgenden Komponenten:

1.Mp370 zur Visualisierung, Eingabe und bedienung (anbindung über MPI)
2.CPU 315-2DP
3.Baugruppen: 1x32Di;1x32D0;1x8x12BitAi;1x2x12BitA0
4.4xSimocode DP zur schaltung der Pumpen und erfassung der Messdaten (anbindung über Profibus)
5.2xSimeasP Messgeräte zur Messerfassung (Am Profibus angeschlossen, aber keine auswertugn eingebunden)

Seit zwei Wochen geht die CPU Sporadisch (mal nach einem Tag,mal nach4, usw..)in den Stop Zustand und die Anlage funktionert erst wieder richtig nach dem die Spannung komplett Aus und wieder Eingeschaltet wurde (Hat aber was mit den Simocodes zu tun)

Ein Auslesen des Diagnosepuffers ergab folgende Meldungen:

Baugruppenzustand - CPU 315-2 DP Register "Diagnosepuffer"

Ereignis 1 von 100: Ereignis-ID 16# 4358
Alle Baugruppen sind betriebsbereit
Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
kommendes Ereignis
09:33:36:433 04.11.06

Ereignis 2 von 100: Ereignis-ID 16# 4357
Baugruppenüberwachungszeit gestartet
Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
kommendes Ereignis
09:33:36:041 04.11.06

Ereignis 3 von 100: Ereignis-ID 16# 494D
STOP durch Peripheriefehler
Nicht anwenderrelevant (Z1): 0000
Nicht anwenderrelevant (Z2): 0000 (Z3): 0000
Bisheriger Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
Angeforderter Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
09:33:35:372 04.11.06

Ereignis 4 von 100: Ereignis-ID 16# 4358
Alle Baugruppen sind betriebsbereit
Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
kommendes Ereignis
09:33:33:731 04.11.06

Ereignis 5 von 100: Ereignis-ID 16# 4357
Baugruppenüberwachungszeit gestartet
Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
kommendes Ereignis
09:33:33:352 04.11.06

Ereignis 6 von 100: Ereignis-ID 16# 4357
Baugruppenüberwachungszeit gestartet
Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
kommendes Ereignis
09:33:32:634 04.11.06

Ereignis 7 von 100: Ereignis-ID 16# 494D
STOP durch Peripheriefehler
Nicht anwenderrelevant (Z1): 0000
Nicht anwenderrelevant (Z2): 0000 (Z3): 0000
Bisheriger Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
Angeforderter Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
09:33:32:445 04.11.06

Eine Auswertung mit der Hilfe ergab folgende Meldung:
*Hilfe zum Ereignis 4x4D*
*Mögliche Ursachen:*
S7-300:
• Unerlaubtes Ziehen bzw. Stecken einer Baugruppe
S7-400:
• Ausfall der Ziehen-/Stecken-Überwachung oder Fehler bei der Alarmbearbeitung aufgrund
defekter Baugruppe oder Ziehen bzw. Stecken einer Baugruppe, die nicht gezogen bzw. gesteckt
werden darf.
*Behebung:*
Prüfen Sie anhand der Systemzustandsliste den aktuell von der CPU erkannten
Peripherieausbau. Vergleichen Sie diesen mit dem vorhandenen Ausbau, um ggf. defekte
Baugruppen zu erkennen.
• Busfehler bei zentraler oder dezentraler Peripherie
*Behebung:*
Zur Behebung ist NETZ-Aus und danach NETZ-Ein erforderlich. Tritt der Fehler danach immer
noch auf, so sind die Busverbindungen und Anschaltungen der dezentralen Peripherie zu
überprüfen. Notieren Sie sich den in der Detailinformation des Diagnosepuffereintrags als “Nicht
anwenderrelevant” gekennzeichneten HEX-Code und wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller.
• Beim NETZ-aus eines Erweiterungsgerätes kann dieser Fehler auftreten, wenn z.B. eine
IM-Baugruppe defekt ist.
*Behebung:*
Tauschen Sie die defekte Baugruppe aus.

*Hilfe zum Ereignis 4x49*
*Ursache:*
Die CPU erkennt eine fehlerhafte Alarmanforderung.
*Behebung:*
Ermitteln Sie durch den Tausch bzw. durch Ziehen einzelner Baugruppen die defekte Baugruppe
und tauschen Sie diese aus.

Es kann doch nicht sein das ich eine defekte Baugruppe habe und nur durch Austauschen und Warten die richtige ermitteln kann, oder? Ich kenne das nur so das mir bei einem Fehler die Fehlerhafte Adresse mitübergeben wird. Zur Info: OB82 und 86 sind geladen aber nur 86 wird ausgewertet. Wenn ich einen Simocode ausschalte oder den Busstecker ziehe bekomme ich zwar eine Fehlermeldung die auch auswerte, aber die CPU geht dadurch nicht in Stop.

Hat jemand von euch so etwas schon einmal gehabt?
Vielen dank im vorraus an die Leute, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben bis hier hin zu lesen.

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 November 2006)

Ah ja,
jetzt erst gelesen.

Peripheriefehler:
Irgend eine Baugruppe scheint sich kurz mal zu verabschieden ...

Programmiere die Alarm - OBs und versuche mit Fangschaltung heraus zu finden, welche Baugruppe die Macke hat, evt. stimmt auch was mit den Busbrücken nicht...

Oder Busverkabelung nicht OK...

Oder 24V Versorgung bricht schon mal ein...


----------



## oliver2306 (8 November 2006)

Hallo und ersteinmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Das mit den Busbrücken kann ich ausschließen, da ja bei Abzug des Steckers und beim auftrennen der Busleitung zwar die entsprechenden Simocodes in Störung gehen, die CPU den Busfehler auch erkennt, aber trotzdem nicht in Stop geht.

Das mit der 24V versorgung schließe ich auch aus. Die Steuerung ist mit zwei Netzteilen ausgestattet. Eins für die SPS Baugruppen und eins für die Simocodes, Schütze usw... .
Fällt jetzt das für die Simocodes aus erkennt die CPU zwar wie beim Busfehler das Fehlern der Slaves, läuft aber weiter.
Fällt das SPS Netzteil gehen auch die Simocodes in Störung weil Sie die CPU vermissen und der Busfehler sich bemerkbar macht. Allerding wird nach Spannungswiederkehr im OB100 alles Resetet und die Anlage befindet sich wieder im Störungsfreien betrieb. Lediglich die Meldung "Neuanlauf durch Netztwiederkehr" gebe ich auf dem Display aus. 

Ich Tippe auch auf eine Baugruppe oder die CPU selbst. Aber wie soll ich das mit den Alarm OBs machen wenn mir doch keine Adresse übergeben wird?

Habe jetzt schon die Digital Output und die beiden Analogbaugruppen getauscht, hat aber leider nichts gebracht. Als nächstes sind dann wohl die Digital Input die CPU und wenn das auch nichts hilft wechsle ich vor lauter verzweiflung auch noch die K-Bus verbinder.

Obwohl ich ja nicht so der Freund von "Solange Tauschen bis man den Fehler findet" bin


----------



## thomas (8 November 2006)

mit den Aalarm-Ob´s verhinderst du auf jeden Fall den CPU Stopp, und vielleicht findest du dabei auch des Rätsels Lösung.
mfg


----------



## stma77 (8 November 2006)

OB122 verhindert das die CPU auf Stop geht bei Peripherizugriffsfehler
sollte dann doch bei der Fehlersuche helfen


----------



## Raydien (8 November 2006)

Über den OB122 müsstet du auch genaueres herauslesen können was genau passiert .. welche Baugrp.

Schätze aufgrund deiner Beschreibeung her aber auch auf eine karte (24V Versorgung) als einem Busfehler .. aber auf jedenfall nochmal überprüfen indem du 1 Busteilnehmer abziehst und guckst ob Stop LED an ist 
Wenn Stop LED an dann wird das wohl mit dem Bus zutun haben.

Meine Erfahrungen haben aber gezeigt das sich solche Fehler meist durch mangelhafte Verdrahtung kommen (Schirm in der Busdose eingeklemmt, Bus Leistung um dem Moter gewickelt usw usw usw).-- bei Busfehler
Sonst... vernünftiges Netzteil drin? Spannung OK? Reicht der Strom oder kocht schon das Netzteil? Wackelkontakt? Hinten in der SPS die schwarzen verbindungsstecker (komm grad nicht aufn Namen) vernünftig drinne? 

gruß Ray


----------



## JoergW (8 November 2006)

Raydien schrieb:


> Hinten in der SPS die schwarzen verbindungsstecker (komm grad nicht aufn Namen) vernünftig drinne?
> 
> gruß Ray



Hi, das ist der sogenannte Rückwandbus 
Dem bisher geschildertem nach ist es keine Dezentrale Peripherie,da ja der OB86  vorhanden und bei entsprechendem Fehler auch bearbeitet wird (kein STOPP der CPU).
Meine Tipp überprüf mal ob hiervon was zutrifft: eine defekte/lose Baugruppe auf dem Zentral-/Erweiterungsrack,lose Klemmen oder beschädigte Leitungen der Versorgungsspannung einer Baugruppe,einer der Rückwandbusverbinder defekt,Netzteilspannung nicht mehr "schön",dh. zu wellig/zu niedrig/zu hoch/Stromgrenze des Netzteils überschritten,so das dessen Elektronik "zu macht".Zu guter letzt könntest du noch, wenn Ersatz vorhanden, Probehalber mal die CPU tauschen.Wie Raydien schon anmerkte,sollte dir der OB122 schon mal helfen können.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## oliver2306 (9 November 2006)

Ich werde heute morgen die letzte möglich Baugruppe, die CPU und die K-Bus verbinder (Rückwandbus) tauschen. Eins davon muss es sein.Wie gesagt, selbst wenn ich den Bus auftrenne oder Netzteil Wischartig aus und wieder einschalte ruft nicht den Stop zustand hervor.

Aber in dem Auszug aus dem Diagnosepuffer den ich eingefügt habe müsste dann doch stehen das die CPU den OB122 Aufrufen will, dieser nicht vorhanden ist und sie deshalb in Stop geht. Aber es wird ja garnichts aufgerufen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 November 2006)

Ja, ist schon  "pain in the ass", so ein Fehler.

Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich die CPU.

Schreib mal, wenn der Tausch was genutzt hat.

Ansonsten fällt mir noch ein:

Ich hatte mal einen "faulen" FB zu S5 - Zeiten, der auch sporadisch einen Fehler an der PW000 erzeugte, wenn nichts mehr hilft vielleicht mal ein paar Bausteine abklemmen... ?


----------



## maxi (9 November 2006)

Leuchtet den oben das rote Lämpchen am Bus?

Hast ddu deine Programmaufrufe mal nachgesehen und ie Zykluszeit richtig eingestellt und überwacht?

Also Bus und Zykluszeit bzw. Überwachung von ist das was mich manchmal bei der Erstinbetriebname in Stop bringt.

Magst du uns mal die Hardwarekonfig hier rein stellen, dann könnten wir flink eine Blick drauf werfen.


----------



## oliver2306 (9 November 2006)

Die Bus-Fehler LED blinkt, ist aber eine folge der in Störung gegangenen Simocodes.

Ich hab jetzt die letzte Baugruppe, CPU, Rückwandbusverbinder getauscht und alle Strippen nachgezogen. Bin mal gespannt.

Danach habe alle nur erdenklichen möglichkeiten ausprobiert die CPU in Stop zu kriegen aber das einzige worauf sie reagiert ist das ziehen/Stecken einer Baugruppe. Da geht sie in Stop weil ihr der OB122 fehlt, was sie auch ganz klar im Diagnosepuffer anzeigt. Dort bekomme ich sogar den Fehlerhaften Steckplatz gezeigt.

Programmfehler kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weil die Anlage schon seit 2 Jahren einwandfrei läuft und dort keine Änderung vorgenommen wurde. Hätte aber dann ja auch den Aufruf eines OBs zur folge.


----------



## oliver2306 (10 November 2006)

Kurzer Zwischenstand:
Seit gestern Mittag, nachdem ich die übrigen Teile getauscht habe, läuft die Anlage. Sicher sein kann ich aber erst nach dem Wochenende. Und dann geth die Fehlersuche wieder los:-(


----------



## oliver2306 (13 November 2006)

Guten Morgen.
Ich wollte euch nur mal eine kurze Rückmeldung geben.
Die Anlage läuft jetzt seit Donnerstag Störungsfrei durch. Die alte CPU habe ich mir in der Werksatt noch mal an einem Teststand aufgebaut und versucht in betrieb zu nehmen. Die CPU ist aber für mein PG nicht mehr erreichbar, kriege einfach keine Online-Verbindung zustande. Also wird es wohl die CPU gewesen sein. Ich werd aber noch ein bissel weiterforschen.

Gruß
Olli


----------

